# Computer Hacking Historical Debate Documentary



## John (Oct 7, 2010)

Recently I've decided to participate in what they call National History Day (NHD, www.nhd.org), a global program for students to compete in projects they've created.

    The topic for this year is "Debate and Diplomacy in History".

    Because I'm very much of a computer-minded person and prefer that topic so much more than history, I plan on creating a documentary on computer hacking/cracking.

    I have some great ideas for an introduction, the ending, and some cool effects, but I'm left clueless on how I should go about giving the information, and the real footage. What do you think people would like to see? How should I present it, in what order? I'm really just asking for your opinion and ideas related to my project.

    If this is not under the correct forum, please just let me know and move/delete it.

    Your words are appreciated,
    John


----------



## Superbird (Oct 8, 2010)

Start with general stuff, maybe? Like creating a virus or something?


----------



## nyuu (Oct 8, 2010)

Have you gotten the go-ahead for this topic? Do that before going ahead with this alternate topic. THAT BEING SAID:

Interviews are great. Have you interviewed anyone? Interview people and interview them for longer than you intend to have them onscreen, because ideally you'll be cutting parts out in editing. Making good, interesting film involves filming a lot more than you need and using the actually good, interesting, informative parts.

If you do go and interview people, get multiple perspectives. The network admin or security tech responsible for keeping their company's network/data secure will have a different story than the person who spent their youth phreaking the phone lines (or playing global thermonuclear war!)

good luck!


----------



## John (Oct 9, 2010)

What about a virus? I can't do much on creating a virus, since I should be more focusing on the ethical debate and history.

I plan on interviewing whoever I can, but I don't know too many people I can. I am definitely interviewing a professional software developer, and I might be able to interview a network administrator.

Thanks for the info!
Anything else? :D


----------

